# You are Beautiful



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Every one of you. Don't forget that. No matter how ugly you might think you are, there is something that shines brighter than any perceived flaw. And that, is you. There is only one of you. Next time you are feeling bad about yourself, just remember


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you brother, spread the positivity!


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Mandachii (Nov 29, 2012)

Love this thread! :heart


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Malcolm (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't think I'm beautiful. My flaws far outweigh the few good things about me, and in this society of idiots no one cares about superior intellect when compared with an amazing body. The thing is, I can't get a good body. I can't look like what people would expect of me, and as a result, because I'm different, everyone treats me like I'm retarded, even though I can understand their limited vocabulary. I hate living in this society and the more I look at it, the more it seems like I don't belong. I like to think of the world as a puzzle, and each person is a piece of it. I believe I'm a piece from a different puzzle. I don't know whether I should end all of my suffering, or if I should be in severe pain for the rest of my life.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

^ Oi, this is the positive thread.
Also, I am beautiful, and everyone else here is too!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Of course I am. My Grandma always tells me I'm a handsome young man :yes How could she be wrong?


----------



## ohmyglobladyrainicorn (Dec 7, 2012)

Everyone is flawless in their own way.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## silent but not deadly (Feb 23, 2011)

huh said:


> Of course I am. My Grandma always tells me I'm a handsome young man :yes How could she be wrong?


Grandma always knows best. :yes


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

hehehe


----------



## Hersheyfan98 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mandachii said:


> Love this thread! :heart


I couldn't agree more ^
|


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Not me


----------



## Kittycatt (Dec 7, 2012)

ACC, you're such a sweetie pie! You're beautiful too!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Brasilia said:


>


+1


----------



## flemmkingcj (Jan 3, 2013)

if only it were that easy... but it is certainly worth a shot


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I'm the exception.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I feel better now.  Thankyou.


----------



## Kittycatt (Dec 7, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> I'm the exception.


Don't you know you're beautiful? Smile!


----------



## Kittycatt (Dec 7, 2012)

Minkiro said:


>


I love this Mink. Is this from Bambi?


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

Kittycatt said:


> I love this Mink. Is this from Bambi?


It sure is ^^


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks. :um


----------



## Kittycatt (Dec 7, 2012)

minkiro said:


> it sure is ^^


heck yes!!!


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

Malcolm said:


> I don't think I'm beautiful. My flaws far outweigh the few good things about me, and in this society of idiots no one cares about superior intellect when compared with an amazing body. The thing is, I can't get a good body. I can't look like what people would expect of me, and as a result, because I'm different, everyone treats me like I'm retarded, even though I can understand their limited vocabulary. I hate living in this society and the more I look at it, the more it seems like I don't belong. I like to think of the world as a puzzle, and each person is a piece of it. I believe I'm a piece from a different puzzle. I don't know whether I should end all of my suffering, or if I should be in severe pain for the rest of my life.





Odinn said:


> ^* Oi, this is the positive thread.*


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Aw shucks .


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm beautifull ????


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Society seems to disagree


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This is a sweet thread.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you for reminding me. 

You are beautiful, yes you, everyone!


----------

